# Breast feeding in Uber



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Well kinda. Got into a debate on the topic of breastfeeding in an Uber. What are your thoughts?

Her point:
I had a pervert creeping on me while i was breastfeeding in my Uber.

The driver kept staring. He is a pig, and i complained to get a refund. I should be able to feed my baby wherever and not be subjected to a perv staring. No, i did not ask first.

My point:
- I understand you are allowed to to so in many public places.
- I do not believe an Uber is a public place.
- You have no reasonable expectation of privacy in HIS car.
- you should have feed the baby, then called for your ride, or
- You should have asked permission
- You could have draped your coat or a towel or something to provide yourself privacy.
AND, MOST OF ALL,
- By law, you are not allowed to carry a baby in your arms in a moving vehicle.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Maybe the driver was staring in disbelief because the woman did not have her infant in an approved infant restraint carrier while in a moving vehicle.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> Well kinda. Got into a debate on the topic of breastfeeding in an Uber.
> 
> Her point:
> I had a pervert creeping on me while i was breastfeeding in my Uber. T
> ...


Most definitely a child should be in the car seat! Perhaps the driver was looking back thinking, "What the hell is this lady doing holding a baby in a moving car?" As opposed to.."Ok look....a breast! She's hot!":meh::meh:

Also I agree that you have no reasonable expectation of privacy in a stranger's car, a taxi, or a city transit bus.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

I would’ve told the lady I was thirsty too


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

- By law, you are not allowed to carry a baby in your arms in a moving vehicle.

That trumps everything as far as I am concerned. Other than the obvious safety issue, I have no problem with women breastfeeding in public. But it still isn't that common so people are going to gawk a little.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Proof again that pax will do anything to get a refund.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

BTW UberBeemer , you do know the title of this thread is click bait.

Around the nation I'm picturing Ants screeching to a stop and then pulling off the road to open the UP app, eagerly in search of pictures.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Well, you fell for it, so...


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> Well, you fell for it, so...


I did! Look how quick I posted a reply!


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I did! Look how quick I posted a reply!


I was quicker, apparently.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

DocT said:


> I was quicker, apparently.


I saw that. Did you leave 20 feet of skid marks in the road?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I saw that. Did you leave 20 feet of skid marks in the road?


I'm at work (non RS). I think I accidentally deleted my reports that I spent 7 hours on this morning.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

DocT said:


> I'm at work (non RS). I think I accidentally deleted my reports that I spent 7 hours on this morning.


LOL, I'm at home but I almost tripped over my cat when I saw that title come across my tablet. "Gotta go!" I said to my family as I quickly ran to an empty room to open that thread.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> LOL, I'm at home but I almost tripped over my cat when I saw that title come across my tablet. "Gotta go!" I said to my family as I quickly ran to an empty room to open that thread.


I did something similar when you posted your picture


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Lol flip through the page real fast and all the yellow banners will cause a seizure.


----------



## Courtney M (Sep 19, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Well kinda. Got into a debate on the topic of breastfeeding in an Uber.
> 
> Her point:
> I had a pervert creeping on me while i was breastfeeding in my Uber. T
> ...


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I did something similar when you posted your picture


But my picture was fully clothed


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> By law, you are not allowed to carry a baby in your arms in a moving vehicle.


This argument makes all the rest of the issues irrelevant.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> But my picture was fully clothed


A hottie doesn't need to show skin to look hot


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> LOL, I'm at home but I almost tripped over my cat when I saw that title come across my tablet. "Gotta go!" I said to my family as I quickly ran to an empty room to open that thread.


I assume no liability for you reading and walking, nor your reading while at work...


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I think it would have been polite to at least ask first or at minimum to at least state what you were doing.

It's wrong for the driver to stare ... if they really were doing that ... but then again what do you expect? You take that risk when you do that in a public place (or in someone else's vehicle).

Personally I'd have no issue (if they asked or said what they were doing) with it but I wouldn't want the lady to accuse me of being some creep every time I look in the rear view mirror to check on traffic.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 264725


I just heard the sound of a million Ants flipping off Cableguynoe. "That was not the picture we were expecting!"


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

What's funny about this to me is that I don't really see any of my passengers, I'm too busy looking out the window to make sure I'm not going to get creamed (see what I did there)


----------



## LasVegasMellowYellow (Jun 24, 2015)

DocT said:


> Maybe the driver was staring in disbelief because the woman did not have her infant in an approved infant restraint carrier while in a moving vehicle.


Maybe I'm wrong, but I pictured the infant in a child seat with the mother straddling the infant, with her shirt open. Maybe that's more fantasy than reality... I dunno.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Lissetti said:


> Most definitely a child should be in the car seat! Perhaps the driver was looking back thinking, "What the hell is this lady doing holding a baby in a moving car?" As opposed to.."Ok look....a breast! She's hot!":meh::meh:
> 
> Also I agree that you have no reasonable expectation of privacy in a stranger's car, a taxi, or a city transit bus.


Legally there probably is an expectation of privacy in an Uber, Lyft or taxi, public buses are different.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Demon said:


> Legally there probably is an expectation of privacy in an Uber, Lyft or taxi, public buses are different.


It's a stranger's vehicle.

For expectation of privacy, it has to be more along the lines of a bathroom stall.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

touberornottouber said:


> I think it would have been polite to at least ask first or at minimum to at least state what you were doing.
> 
> It's wrong for the driver to stare ... if they really were doing that ... but then again what do you expect? You take that risk when you do that in a public place (or in someone else's vehicle).
> 
> Personally I'd have no issue (if they asked or said what they were doing) with it but I wouldn't want the lady to accuse me of being some creep every time I look in the rear view mirror to check on traffic.


"Sir, do you mind if I breastfeed my child back here?"

"No not at all, as long as you don't mind a 59 yr old creep gawking at you the whole time and paying very little attention to the road."


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> BTW UberBeemer , you do know the title of this thread is click bait.
> 
> Around the nation I'm picturing Ants screeching to a stop and then pulling off the road to open the UP app, eagerly in search of pictures.





Lissetti said:


> I did! Look how quick I posted a reply!


10 pages. 

Personal I wouldn't care, but ya the car seat.

Last time I was offered it tastes close to Evaporated milk.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

The thing I'm having a hard timing getting a grip on is how a driver managed to creepily stare so much while he was, y'know, actually driving. Head on a swivel at every stoplight? If he was while driving, then maybe put the breast away so as not to endanger yourself and child from some perv. But you cannot expect that from our "mother of the year" candidate who apparently does not believe in carseats.

But, to the main point, came for the bew-bees instead found serious discussion...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> LOL, I'm at home but I almost tripped over my cat when I saw that title come across my tablet. "Gotta go!" I said to my family as I quickly ran to an empty room to open that thread.


Thank you for that. Now I know I can never show the site that stuff is on. :yawn:


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

If a woman is showing boobage I'm at least gonna sneak a peak.
It's programmed in. Sue the engineer...


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

The driver should not be driving if a baby is not in a car seat. Period. 

A driver does not have to sit and wait while a baby nurses just like you do not have to sit and wait while a person grocery shops. 

As of July of 2018, every state in the US as well as in DC and the Virgin Islands, have laws protecting a mother's right to breastfeed in public. Anywhere a woman is legally allowed to be, she has a right to breastfeed. 

Therefore, you kick them out of the car because they are not ready for their ride or because they are unwilling to use a car seat - NOT because they are breastfeeding. This is an important distinction. 

And decent humans avert their eyes when they find themselves in the presence of a breastfeeding baby in action. Because that is the appropriate response. In public OR in private. 

If being in proximity of a baby being breastfed makes you uncomfortable, the problem is you & you need to GTF over your hangups. Therapy would most likely help you out. Gawking is not ok. (nor is expecting the pair to isolate themselves or 'cover up'). 


Hungry children should be fed - it's really not a difficult concept. Unless they are in a moving vehicle.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> The driver should not be driving if a baby is not in a car seat. Period.
> 
> A driver does not have to sit and wait while a baby nurses just like you do not have to sit and wait while a person grocery shops.
> 
> ...


I mostly agree. But I also believe that basic good manners would be for mom to ask if the driver would mind. Same as if she were a guest in someone's home.


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

People are idiots. Most part of the time you have to be checking your mirrors and because of the angle the mirror is in people immediately think you are staring at them.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> I mostly agree. But I also believe that basic good manners would be for mom to ask if the driver would mind. Same as if she were a guest in someone's home.


Except as soon as you agree to accept payment for giving her a ride, your car becomes a public place. It's your car, but it's not *your car* alone anymore, while using it for work. You have to abide by the rules and regulations that apply to all businesses open to the public, including service dogs and breastfeeding moms.

From her standpoint, it was much more private than the park or mall or a restaurant would be.

Why should she ask permission to do something that is her legally protected right, not a priviledge, to do in any other public place?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Except as soon as you agree to accept payment for giving her a ride, your car becomes a public place. It's your car, but it's not *your car* alone anymore, while using it for work. You have to abide by the rules and regulations that apply to all businesses open to the public, including service dogs and breastfeeding moms.
> 
> From her standpoint, it was much more private than the park or mall or a restaurant would be.
> 
> Why should she ask permission to do something that is her legally protected right, not a priviledge, to do in any other public place?


Because, it is still the driver's car. It does not become public because he took a passenger. If i had, say, a garage sale, could a woman come and breastfeed in my garage? No.

But the argument is moot. She must keep the child restrained in a car seat.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> Because, it is still the driver's car. It does not become public because he took a passenger. If i had, say, a garage sale, could a woman come and breastfeed in my garage? No.
> 
> But the argument is moot. She must keep the child restrained in a car seat.


Actually, yes, she could. You get a permit for those things, and they are considered temporary businesses.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

HotUberMess said:


> It's a stranger's vehicle.
> 
> For expectation of privacy, it has to be more along the lines of a bathroom stall.


Which prompts my standard response, when you get into a friend's car, do you expect to be recorded?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Actually, yes, she could. You get a permit for those things, and they are considered temporary businesses.


The way i read the tea leaves, especially now, if a baker can refuse to make a wedding cake, i can refuse a breast feeding mom a seat in my garage. Or my Uber. But the point is, her rights do not exempt her from the safety aspect, nor from being polite. Or, at the very least, keeping her common sense about her. My guess is that the driver has to use the mirror frequently while navigating traffic.

Instead of outrage, i think it calls for discretion. My wife never breast fed without a small blanket or shawl to drape over herself and the baby.

These days, people are quick to call it mom shaming. But it is really just respect for those around you who might be uncomfortable.



Demon said:


> Which prompts my standard response, when you get into a friend's car, do you expect to be recorded?


If your friend uses a dash camera, yes. It isn't your car. Though, you could ask.

For those wondering, in my state, Illinois, this is the law:

*Illinois Public Act* 093-0942 states, "A mother may breastfeed her baby in any location, *public* or private, where the mother is otherwise authorized to be, irrespective of whether the nipple of the mother's *breast* is uncovered during or incidental to the*breastfeeding*."May 7, 2015

The wording, "where the mother is otherwise authorized to be" comes into play on or in private property is often overlooked. I would bet that a homeowner who objected to uncovered feeding, even in a temporary business like a garage sale, is within their right to ask a person to leave, at their discretion.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> Her point:
> I had a pervert creeping on me while i was breastfeeding in my Uber.
> 
> The driver kept staring. He is a pig, and i complained to get a refund. I should be able to feed my baby wherever and not be subjected to a perv staring. No, i did not ask first.


Of course she should be able to feed her baby anytime and place she needs. However people will stare especially if her baby is a 16 year old boy.


----------



## hollowhollow (Aug 2, 2017)

if its firm breasts yes. If its saggy and loose hell no nobody wanna stare at it come on have some self perception.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Demon said:


> Which prompts my standard response, when you get into a friend's car, do you expect to be recorded?


This prompts my reply

You do know this has been decided in court, right? You're also confusing wiretap law with expectation of privacy.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> This prompts my reply
> 
> You do know this has been decided in court, right? You're also confusing wiretap law with expectation of privacy.


True, the refusal of service has been decided in a high court. I am sincerely shocked, but this would seem to be among the types of recidivism we can expect going forward.

It will be interesting to see if/when the laws on breast feeding are challenged soon. Something tells me the tide might shift.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> True, the refusal of service has been decided in a high court. I am sincerely shocked, but this would seem to be among the types of recidivism we can expect going forward.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if/when the laws on breast feeding are challenged soon. Something tells me the tide might shift.


Tide might shift to what? If anything they will get even more relaxed than now... There's La Leche League and law says breasts aren't a sex organ and women who are almost daring restaurants to kick them out. Lots of support (haha) these days for the boob.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> Tide might shift to what? If anything they will get even more relaxed than now... There's La Leche League and law says breasts aren't a sex organ and women who are almost daring restaurants to kick them out. Lots of support (haha) these days for the boob.


I honestly don't see that lasting with the appellate and supreme courts being stacked with ultra conservatives. I hope i am wrong.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Eugene73 said:


> I would've told the lady I was thirsty too


How "lactose tolerant" are you?


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

No eating in the Uber .


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

An Uber car is not a public place. You people or at least the company that you contract through went through great pains to make sure that they weren't properly licensed almost anywhere. It's a private car that has grandfathered permission to do limited Commercial Business. It is not a public place.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

HotUberMess said:


> This prompts my reply
> 
> You do know this has been decided in court, right? You're also confusing wiretap law with expectation of privacy.


That in no way addresses what I asked you.

What court case decided it?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

(from an article titled "boobs are a no-go on Lego)


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> View attachment 265025
> 
> 
> (from an article titled "boobs are a no-go on Lego)


After all, the Lego women's hands are suggestive enough.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> After all, the Lego women's hands are suggestive enough.


Bit big, though.
Posting for a friend, naturally.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Z129 said:


> - By law, you are not allowed to carry a baby in your arms in a moving vehicle.
> 
> That trumps everything as far as I am concerned. Other than the obvious safety issue, I have no problem with women breastfeeding in public. But it still isn't that common so people are going to gawk a little.


Yes. By law.
Only allowed in jets going 500 m.p.h.



Lissetti said:


> LOL, I'm at home but I almost tripped over my cat when I saw that title come across my tablet. "Gotta go!" I said to my family as I quickly ran to an empty room to open that thread.


Poor cat



hollowhollow said:


> if its firm breasts yes. If its saggy and loose hell no nobody wanna stare at it come on have some self perception.


He may have been in awe of the stretch marks . . .

Or

Concerned for leakage on his seats.

Cleaning fee . . .

No eating or drinking allowed in vehicle.

Day old milk in the sun is Not nice


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Click bait....hate it.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

Demon said:


> Which prompts my standard response, when you get into a friend's car, do you expect to be recorded?


It doesn't matter what you expect.


----------



## Sold My Soul For Stars (Dec 26, 2017)

Baby should have been in a car seat period. This whole thing could have been avoided had had the driver enforced the law. 

Did she need to ask? That's tough. She should have fed the baby before ordering the Uber. Again, avoiding this whole issue. Bottom line is they both could have done things to avoid the issue and legally so. We are talking about feeding a human that we can't always control when they get hungry. I would think this is a little bit different than bringing food or drink into the car. Asking to feed the baby? Probably don't need permission. More importantly, can you feed the baby while its in car seat ? Make it about the law instead of a personal preference.

I do feel in any situation when breastfeeding outside of your own home, you should take appropriate measures to cover up. Even simply laying a blanket over your shoulder and the baby. if you choose to not do so, you can't complain about people looking. If you have it out there, people are going to look. If You had it appropriately covered, you wouldn't have to worry about it. At the same time, people have the full capability to avoid looking. I can see an actual mistaken glance that may occur prior to you realizing what's going on. However, once you realize what is going on, you have the ability to not stare. Especially as a driver who should be looking forward or have to reposition the mirrors to stare. I worked in Pediatrics and there were multiple times when I would be talking to a mother while she was breastfeeding and I was able to do so without watching the actual breastfeed activity. Now if she was breastfeeding when I first walked into the room, yes I'll notice. Not awkwardly but your natural behavior is to take note of what's going on in the room. From that point forward, I'm able to look directly at the mother while speaking to her, without watching the actual breastfeeding act. It called self control people. While I don't think anyone expects full privacy in the backseat of a car, you also don't expect the driver to be staring awkwardly


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

If she doesn't put the baby...

Back into the carseat....

The ride is stopped....

It is a safety issue at that point....8>)

Feeding the baby and driving....

NOT going to happen...!

Silly question...

Rakos


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> The way i read the tea leaves, especially now, if a baker can refuse to make a wedding cake, i can refuse a breast feeding mom a seat in my garage. Or my Uber. But the point is, her rights do not exempt her from the safety aspect, nor from being polite. Or, at the very least, keeping her common sense about her. My guess is that the driver has to use the mirror frequently while navigating traffic.
> 
> Instead of outrage, i think it calls for discretion. My wife never breast fed without a small blanket or shawl to drape over herself and the baby.
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm not questioning your reasoning on the safety aspect at all! Kids need to be properly restrained, according to the law in each state, and this would, of course, prevent the whole breastfeeding issue in your car altogether!

I was speaking to other points you made only. Please note I didn't touch the carseat thing, not because I didn't consider it valid, but because I did and do.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Rakos said:


> If she doesn't put the baby...
> 
> Back into the carseat....
> 
> ...


B CUPS!


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Sold My Soul For Stars said:


> Baby should have been in a car seat period. This whole thing could have been avoided had had the driver enforced the law.
> 
> Did she need to ask? That's tough. She should have fed the baby before ordering the Uber. Again, avoiding this whole issue. Bottom line is they both could have done things to avoid the issue and legally so. We are talking about feeding a human that we can't always control when they get hungry. I would think this is a little bit different than bringing food or drink into the car. Asking to feed the baby? Probably don't need permission. More importantly, can you feed the baby while its in car seat ? Make it about the law instead of a personal preference.
> 
> I do feel in any situation when breastfeeding outside of your own home, you should take appropriate measures to cover up. Even simply laying a blanket over your shoulder and the baby. if you choose to not do so, you can't complain about people looking. If you have it out there, people are going to look. If You had it appropriately covered, you wouldn't have to worry about it. At the same time, people have the full capability to avoid looking. I can see an actual mistaken glance that may occur prior to you realizing what's going on. However, once you realize what is going on, you have the ability to not stare. Especially as a driver who should be looking forward or have to reposition the mirrors to stare. I worked in Pediatrics and there were multiple times when I would be talking to a mother while she was breastfeeding and I was able to do so without watching the actual breastfeed activity. Now if she was breastfeeding when I first walked into the room, yes I'll notice. Not awkwardly but your natural behavior is to take note of what's going on in the room. From that point forward, I'm able to look directly at the mother while speaking to her, without watching the actual breastfeeding act. It called self control people. While I don't think anyone expects full privacy in the backseat of a car, you also don't expect the driver to be staring awkwardly


Good points... but at that moment "self restraint" is kind of out the window when I am suddenly morphed back into being that 13 year old pimply-faced kid with a well-worn copy of Penthouse mag hidden under my mattress.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

hanging in there said:


> Good points... but at that moment "self restraint" is kind of out the window when I am suddenly morphed back into being that 13 year old pimply-faced kid with a well-worn copy of Penthouse mag hidden under my mattress.


That's what is a bit spooky...

My 13 year old doesn't even know....

What a Penthouse mag is....8>O

But if he visits *******....

I will get an unknown alert....8>)

He'll learn soon enough...

Rakos


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Rakos said:


> That's what is a bit spooky...
> 
> My 13 year old doesn't even know....
> 
> ...


When my Dad was alive and we were visiting my brother's house in Louisiana, my brother, sister and I and all the kids suddenly were staring at porno coming through all the TV screens in the house. Dad had gone to his room for a "nap". He didn't realize, and we never told him afterwards, that all the screens in the house were synched up to that bedroom screen.

Doesn't get much more awkward than that.


----------



## Sold My Soul For Stars (Dec 26, 2017)

hanging in there said:


> Good points... but at that moment "self restraint" is kind of out the window when I am suddenly morphed back into being that 13 year old pimply-faced kid with a well-worn copy of Penthouse mag hidden under my mattress.


Well obviously you have some self-restraint. Otherwise you'd probably be in other legal trouble by now. unless breastfeeding moms are the only thing that get you going. Next time you can't fight that urge, think if that was your daughter or your wife and some guy who claims to not have self restraint is staring at her. I don't think that would fly with you. I'm pretty sure you would expect him to have some self-restraint or to leave the premise


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

hanging in there said:


> When my Dad was alive and we were visiting my brother's house in Louisiana, my brother, sister and I and all the kids suddenly were staring at porno coming through all the TV screens in the house. Dad had gone to his room for a "nap". He didn't realize, and we never told him afterwards, that all the screens in the house were synched up to that bedroom screen.
> 
> Doesn't get much more awkward than that.


Oh God. I don't know if I should laugh or feel bad for you.

I'll just say good story.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

nomad_driver said:


> It doesn't matter what you expect.


You're joking, right?


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> Oh God. I don't know if I should laugh or feel bad for you.
> 
> I'll just say good story.


We just figured that nothing good could come out of embarrassing our dad in front of his whole family, so my brother untethered the tv's and we just kept quiet about it.


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

No pics????


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

Demon said:


> You're joking, right?


No.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Breasts are overrated, little or big don't matter, it's

All about the taste & feeling between those lips.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Breasts are overrated, little or big don't matter, it's
> 
> All about the taste & feeling between those lips.


I assume you mean....

BOTH of those luscious sets of lips....8>O

Rakos


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

In Nevada, it is legal for a taxi to transport an adult with a baby in their arms.
Does the law apply to Ubers? (The law was written before Uber was a thing)
According to the Nevada Transportation Authority, and their lawyers, Ubers are the same as taxis.
So it is their assertion that Ubers can legally transport a breastfeeding mom with baby in her arms.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Demon said:


> Which prompts my standard response, when you get into a friend's car, do you expect to be recorded?


Unfortunately, your standard response is not relevant.
Giving a buddy a ride vs. your company driving a rider who hired you, are two different animals.

Example (in NV).
Driving a rider who hired you on app and has open container...legal.
Driving your buddy with an open container to a party off app...not legal.

Apples and oranges.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Rakos said:


> I assume you mean....
> 
> BOTH of those luscious sets of lips....8>O
> 
> ...


 Not quite, but the lips I'm talking about hellafied!!!!!!!!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

You as the driver are at fault for allowing this woman to enter your vehicle with a baby without a car seat. Anything after that is on you because you allowed it to happen for a fare.


----------



## Elffriend (Jul 12, 2018)

I've skimmed through the thread and perhaps I missed it. Why is everyone assuming the infant wasn't in a car seat? It IS possible to nurse with the baby strapped into the car seat.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Elffriend said:


> I've skimmed through the thread and perhaps I missed it. Why is everyone assuming the infant wasn't in a car seat? It IS possible to nurse with the baby strapped into the car seat.


Ruins the drivers view tho. She'd have no complaint about his gawking.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Elffriend said:


> I've skimmed through the thread and perhaps I missed it. Why is everyone assuming the infant wasn't in a car seat? It IS possible to nurse with the baby strapped into the car seat.


Not in NJ! LOL

Until 2 years, baby has to be in rear-facing baby seat AND adult pax has to be buckled up...

Unless her boobs are super long and can reach...


----------



## Elffriend (Jul 12, 2018)

Rear facing baby in the middle seat. Mom with belt on sitting next to baby. All she has to do is lean forward. So long as the shoulder belt isn't locked, it's easy to do. I've done it myself, long, long ago, and know plenty of other Moms who have.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

why does the baby get to have all the fun

not fair imo

lemme get a drink


----------



## Karen carpenter (Nov 7, 2017)

When I gave Dolly Parton a ride she was trying to breastfeed all the homeless people in the street


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Karen carpenter said:


> When I gave Dolly Parton a ride she was trying to breastfeed all the homeless people in the street


That's inflation for you.
If only she'd drunk a heap of mixed fruit juices beforehand, she could have delivered the ultimate "sucker punch".


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Karen carpenter said:


> When I gave Dolly Parton a ride she was trying to breastfeed all the homeless people in the street


At least she would be capable...

Of providing a filling meal....8>)

Rakos


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Well kinda. Got into a debate on the topic of breastfeeding in an Uber. What are your thoughts?
> 
> Her point:
> I had a pervert creeping on me while i was breastfeeding in my Uber.
> ...


NO CAR SEAT&#8230;.the trip never starts.

Take the kid out of the car seat&#8230;..car stops until the rider conforms with the law.

Any female that is gross enough to wip-out a boob and start feeding is trash.

After 8000+ trips I have only encountered two feeders. One was going to a welfare office and the other to a free clinic. Imagine that.

Both had kid seats and both took the kid out their seats and the ride stopped. Nicely explained the law and problem solved.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

My 2cents: I would be okay pulling over in a parking lot and letting the baby nurse safely in my car. It's not the baby's fault it's hungry. (If it's a tiny baby that can't wait.). I'll survive the wait.

I will be PISSED if any mother asks me to put her child at risk in my moving vehicle.



Elffriend said:


> I've skimmed through the thread and perhaps I missed it. Why is everyone assuming the infant wasn't in a car seat? It IS possible to nurse with the baby strapped into the car seat.


It is. I've done it. But it was stopped in a traffic jam for hours. I called it "hover boob." Not really safe while doing 65 on the highway. You still have a pax not properly restrained in the vehicle.



UBERPROcolorado said:


> NO CAR SEAT&#8230;.the trip never starts.
> 
> Take the kid out of the car seat&#8230;..car stops until the rider conforms with the law.
> 
> ...


For the first time, I'm kind of offended by something I've read on UP. I won't get into the gross thing-no point. I will say it's a statistical fact that low-income women are LESS likely to BF their baby at all. They're more likely to use formula. Regardless, I would consider any woman that lets their baby starve for their own selfish comfort, "trash." The end.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> AND, MOST OF ALL,
> - By law, you are not allowed to carry a baby in your arms in a moving vehicle.


Only thing that matters right here.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Elffriend said:


> I've skimmed through the thread and perhaps I missed it. Why is everyone assuming the infant wasn't in a car seat? It IS possible to nurse with the baby strapped into the car seat.


What's the most common bra size in a retirement home??? 32.........Long.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Taxi2Uber said:


> In Nevada, it is legal for a taxi to transport an adult with a baby in their arms.
> Does the law apply to Ubers? (The law was written before Uber was a thing)
> According to the Nevada Transportation Authority, and their lawyers, Ubers are the same as taxis.
> So it is their assertion that Ubers can legally transport a breastfeeding mom with baby in her arms.
> ...


Not surprisingly you didn't answer the question, changed the subject & tried to compare apples to oranges.

What law or court case allows TNC drivers to operate with an open alcoholic beverage in the car?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

In florida if the child is in a car seat correctly it's not against the law. (so mother would have to be giving said infant a lap dance while the infant is in the car seat) I can't imagine anyone doing this... as laughably hilarious as this would be.

{However if the mother is under 18 that would require her to be properly seat belted. Making it an even more ludicrous position}

Quite simply... (in florida) you can pull over and demand they properly put the child in a car seat or they will get kicked to the curb, but you can't ask her to put her knockers back in her blouse.

Know the law, and know what you can and can't demand they do.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

RoWode12 said:


> My 2cents: I would be okay pulling over in a parking lot and letting the baby nurse safely in my car. It's not the baby's fault it's hungry. (If it's a tiny baby that can't wait.). I'll survive the wait.
> 
> I will be PISSED if any mother asks me to put her child at risk in my moving vehicle.
> 
> ...


Good point. Did a bit of googling and found that the liberals are the violators, not the ghetto folks. I should have known.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

RoWode12 said:


> My 2cents: I would be okay pulling over in a parking lot and letting the baby nurse safely in my car. It's not the baby's fault it's hungry. (If it's a tiny baby that can't wait.). I'll survive the wait.
> 
> *I will be PISSED if any mother asks me to put her child at risk in my moving vehicle.*
> 
> ...


Have a car seat in your trunk, that way you won't have to be pissed.


----------



## TheAntMiami (Oct 10, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> I think it would have been polite to at least ask first or at minimum to at least state what you were doing.
> 
> It's wrong for the driver to stare ... if they really were doing that ... but then again what do you expect? You take that risk when you do that in a public place (or in someone else's vehicle).
> 
> Personally I'd have no issue (if they asked or said what they were doing) with it but I wouldn't want the lady to accuse me of being some creep every time I look in the rear view mirror to check on traffic.


----------

